# Cloey Sunday



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Whos up for it ???

Woppie


----------



## Sandshark (Oct 31, 2006)

I am in for Clovelly Sunday morning.

I will launch off the beach at Gordons. What time will the procession start?. I have no sounder yet, so will tag along behind others with 'eyes'.

Mike


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Mike

are you launching from the beach because of your glass yak ??

Woppie


----------



## Sandshark (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi Woppie,

Yes, the glass would not agree with Mr Rockmonster (note its Mr. Rockmonster, don't mess with the elements of the sea).
Off the beach is good for me, bit of a walk, but safer.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i'm keen. will aim to get to cloey at 5am


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Davey G

See you there - I'll hope to be launching at 5

Woppie


----------

